# Sandalwood  Me too



## Lee242 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting some.
Could someone tell me how much would it take to lightly scent 5lb batch CP?
And I know a lot of things come into play on that. Just a rough idea.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 25, 2015)

Rough figures .5 ounce per pound. 2.5 ounces. Sandalwood EO is $95 / oz on Camden Grey. So you're looking at $250 in EO.


----------



## lsg (Aug 25, 2015)

I use sandalwood fragrance oil instead of essential oil.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2015)

Even the brand of soap that is made in India, made by the government and sold in Indian stores has fo and maybe a titch of eo. I would not waste the eo in soap. Sandalwood is also endangered


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

Really, it is unaffordable for almost anyone to use sandalwood e.o. for soap.  And not worth it, b/c of what the lye might do to it.  

Believe me, I am with you on the yearning, but it it is not practical.  IMO, it is better to find a good FO that comes as close as close to possible to  meeting your requirements (that is not easy either, my current FO testing total is in the 30's, and I will probably keep going whenever there is a new one.)


----------



## Lee242 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was thinking of using it in shaving soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 26, 2015)

Then you are better off with the fo as shaving soaps need a touch more scent if you're used to yours smelling strongly.


----------



## amd (Aug 26, 2015)

Try amyris EO? I've heard it's very similar to sandalwood, but I haven't smelled it for myself.


----------



## Spice (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes its hard switching gears, if you dont want to use an FO, you might just not make it. I wanted to make a Rose EO, 300.00/oz, there bouts, I didnt care about the cost.......I just wanted the soap. Then I thought, after posting on this forum that it would be best to use the Rose in a lotion....something that wouldnt go down the drain. I changed my mind about the soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2015)

amd said:


> Try amyris EO? I've heard it's very similar to sandalwood, but I haven't smelled it for myself.


Although I like Amyris as a blender, in my opinion it does not smell like Sandalwood


----------



## lsg (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree, amyris does not smell like sandalwood to me.


----------



## mandy318 (Sep 18, 2015)

I just have to chime in--I got a bottle of amyris eo in a free sample pack and covered the label and had my husband smell it. He guessed it was sandlewood. 
Maybe it's similar to an untrained nose...he is not a soaper.


----------

